# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  بدست آوردن پسورد کانکشن ویندوز XP

## zoghal

لطفا من رو در مورد روش بدست آوردن کانکشن های ویندوز اکس پی راهنمایی کنید

----------


## zoghal

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

کانکشن کجای XP؟  :متفکر:

----------


## مهندس

> کانکشن کجای XP؟


*DialUp   :wink:*

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برای کنترل/ایجاد/حذف کانکشن های Dialup میبایست از RAS Api استفاده کنید.

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
و برای بدست آوردن پسورد ها هم مثل NT عمل میکنیم
با همین RAS ولی Non Document هست
بای

----------


## ahmad sajjad

لطف کنید قدری واضح تر توضیح بدهید تا ما هم یه چیزایی بفهمیم

----------


## BOB

سلام .
دوست عزیز فکر میکنم مطرح کردن همچین سوالی درست نباشه .  آخه یه همچین چیزی فقط کاربرد illegal داره . و هیچ استفاده مثبتی نمیشه برای اون متصور شد ...!!

----------


## Delphi KDE

از کامپوننت TMAGRAS استفاده کن برای کنترل/ایجاد/حذف وکلی قابلیت دیگه اگه کمی سرچ کنی میتونی نسخه فول همراه سورسش رو پیدا کنی

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
آقا شرمنده ! 
راهنمایی کردیم دیگه !‌ نمیتونم که APIش رو اینجا بنویسم آخه
قانونی نیست این کار
بای

----------


## rsamino604

دوست عزیزی که گفتی این کار فقط کاربرد غیر قانونی داره و نمی شه استفاده درستی رو براش تصور کرد باید بگم که نه و باعرض شرمندگی مشکل از تصورات شماست. الان من نیاز به پسورد کانکشن اینترنت ویندوزم دارم چون می خوام  وارد سایت شرکتی که ازش اینترنت گرفتم بشم و کارکرد اکانتم رو ببینم. متاسفانه رمز رو هم توی کانکش ذخیره کردم و الان نشون نمی ده. بازم به نظرت این یه استفاده ایلگال از نرم افزارهای کشف پسورده؟

یکم بهتر تصور کنید

----------

